

Jason Calacanis launching new startup conference: Launch - martinkallstrom
http://launch.is/

======
alain94040
What I like: lower price ($400 vs. $2000 ticket), focus on real entrepreneurs,
possibly innovative model with actual investments

What I don't like: lawsuit with TC. Too much bad blood. Risks killing the
whole effort.

------
vaksel
that's the big thing? I thought his newsletter was going to be long researched
articles, actual investigative journalism that goes beyond the generic
coverage you see elsewhere...not just announcements that so and so company has
launched...and a conference?

This sure sounds like he is just jealous of Arrington and Techcrunch and wants
a piece of the pie.

------
nek4life
The way the rocket is offset I keep seeing Lunch first before seeing Launch. I
suppose if your launch is successful you will get to eat your lunch so to
speak.

~~~
martinkallstrom
It was my immediate association as well. I guess there is no such thing as a
free launch.

~~~
gojomo
It doesn't help that the rocketship looks a bit like a slice of pizza.

------
gojomo
With the .IS domain name, I thought for a moment he might hold the conference
in Reykjavik.

------
rorrr
Launching another spam site?

~~~
sokoloff
He'll be taking content by scraping other startup conferences and pretend to
add value by re-presenting it.

